# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Curke MOLIM SAVJET

## Mirtusha

Bok drage curke,

imam par pitanja i nadam se da ćete mi pomoći sa savjetima i Vašim iskustvima.

 Imam 28 godina.Rodila sam malu prekrasnu curicu 21.03., znači evo je ima malo više od mjesec dana. Ali nekako mi se čini da se još nisam privikla na tu novonastalu situaciju. Kao da mi fali stari zivot u kojem smo moj muz i ja sami. Jedan dan mi je sve super i divna mi je bebica, a jedan dan mi se nista ne da oko nje i sve mi je to pilana. Trebala bih bit sretna i poletna, a ja od dana do dana. Nekad mi se čini da neću to sve moći, toliko posla oko bebice. Kao da jos nisam spremna bit mama, i jos mi je nekako nepojmljivo da je to moje dijete.. A moji starci mi puno pomazu, mama mi skuha i opere robu i pomogne oko male, znači nisam sama. Imam pomoc sa svih strana.

Ali eto kazem, ne mogu se još naviknut da nam se zivot u potpunosti promjenio, pogotovo sto nitko od mojih prijateljica nema djecu i sto su u sasvim drugim filomovima od mene. Onda me uhvati griznja savjesti kako mogu tako razmisljat jer djeca su kako kazu najveca radost. Ne znam, valjda je tako to normalno, vjerojatno treba vremena da se naviknemo i ja i mz, i da prihvatimo da nam se zivot promjenio, ali nabolje  :Zaljubljen: 

Eto ako netko ima neki savjet ili mozda vlastito iskstvo volila bi da mi napise...

Hvala Vam puno  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Gabrielle

UH... Mi smo se preselili u Zd dok sam ja bila trudna... Iz Mtk sam, muž iz Kž, ovdje nemamo nikog svog, osim par poznanika. Susjedi u zgradi su većinom starija ekipa, mi imamo 24 i 25 god. On radi, zapravo na prekvalifikaciji je, dođe doma, piše zadaću, odmori se malo, malo se poigra s malim, i prođe dan. Ja sam isključivo s malim, tu i tamo popijem kavu s ovom muževom frendicom iz srednje, super cura, ali i ona radi i ima malo dijete. Što da ti kažem, ima dana kad zaljubljeno gugučem s malcem, a ima dana kada bih pobjegla glavom bez obzira i od njega i od muža. Fali mi faks, fali mi život izvan kuće, fali mi moje društvo, fale mi obaveze osim mijenjanja pelena i vađenja cice. Roditeljstvo je dakako puno više od toga, prije svega žrtvovanje i shvaćanje da se svemir ne okreće oko tebe i tvojih potreba, da si ti odgovoran za jedno malo i bespomoćno biće i odgovoran za to u kakvu će osobu izrasti. ALi dobro dođe promjena... Dala bi sve da mogu sad s frendicama prošetati, popiti kavu, blejati u strop, bilo što. Sama sam i to me najviše ubija, ovaj stan mi ide na živce, ovi zidovi, ovaj kvart... Tako da sada razbijamo dane šetnjama, vrijeme se proljepšalo, neka draga muzika, neke drage uspomene u uhu i dan je još bolji. Bar nisi sama, vidjet ćeš, bit će bolje, treba se naviknuti, ali ništa ne ide preko noći...  :Wink:  A da ne govorim kako će lakše biti dok krenu prvi osmijesi - kad to krene, sve prođe, bar meni...  :Wink:

----------


## Kolu

Nekima treba da se naviknu na novu situaciju. Ja te potpuno razumijem jer se točno sjećam trenutka kad me strefio taj osjećaj - hej gotovo je - nema više - sad imaš dijete - i ništa više nije kao prije. I mogu reći da nije bio ugodan. 

Brzo će to doć na svoje. Ja imam 3,5 godišnjaka i sada mi je normalno da mi se cijeli život vrti oko njega. A rodila sam ga u 40- toj. 
Doduše voljela bih da mogu raditi neke stvari koje su me prije veselile, ali što je tu je. Doći će dan kad će on moći ostati sam, a ja ću moći sjesti na bicikl, otići u kazalište itd. Ali iskreno, mene još uvijek drži osjećaj da mi je ljepše s njim, koliko god on bio zahtjevan, nego da radim nešto sama za sebe. Ne mogu zamisliti da odem recimo poslije posla s prijateljicom i vratim se doma tako da mi za druženje s njim ostane eventualno pol sata. 
Bit će bolje. Sigurno.

----------


## Doga

Mirtusha, potpuno te razumijem. Makar na samom početku, pošto sam bila sama s malom (općenito prvi ozbiljniji kontakt s djetetom), nisam imala vremena razmišljati ni o čemu.. Također sam vrtila film: pa to je moje dijete.. ali nikako mi nije sjedalo. 
 Međutim, sve sam radila po automatici.. no, dogodio se dan kad mi se mala prvi puta razboljela (satrala ju je viroza na 2 tjedna), odjednom su mi sve emocije, kojih nisam bila svjesna, izašle na površinu, osjetila sam kao nikad prije snagu ljubavi, potrebu da je zaštitim, majčinske novonastale osjećaje, momente općenito, itd.. Od tada sam postala itekako svjesna da je to 'moja kćer'  :Grin:  i sve se promijenilo.. Prošlost sve manje gledam s nostalgijom, pokušavam uklopiti svoju novu ulogu majke u svaki aspekt, raditi isto što i prije ali na nešto drugačiji način koji će nam svima odgovarati.. svakako sam 'očvrsnula'. 
 Tako je kako je, svi ponekad mislimo da nešto ne možemo, svi smo up and down.. Mislim da treba pronaći ili će ti se, kao meni, sam ukazati momenat koji će te postaviti u poziciju da stvari gledaš iz drugačije perspektive.. Samo  :Cekam:

----------


## Beti3

Mirtusha, samo strpljivo. Već ćeš se zaljubiti u svoje dijete. Ne dolazi to svima preko noći, pa ni mjesec dana nije svima dosta.

Za koji tjedan ćeš se čuditi ovome što si pisala :Smile: . 
Tvoja curica je još mala ljudska mrvica i još ti ne pokazuje svoje osjećaje. Treba izdržati taj prvi period prilagodbe.

Zato ona ima jedan adut "u rukavu". A to je Smješak, sa velikim S. Jednog dana, u iduća dva tjedna, dok ju budeš presvlačila ili hranila ili joj pričala, ona će odjednom ostaviti sve što radi, pa bila to i cica u taj čas, pogledati te duboko u oči i...nasmijati se! Velikim bezubim smješkom tako neodoljivim za svih, a pogotovo za mamu.

Smijat će se svima, ali oni osmjesi namijenjeni tebi bit će najširi i jasno će pokazivati koliko joj značiš. 
Počet ćete imati interakciju koja je nama ljudima itekako potrebna.

Neću ti reći da ćeš prestati biti umorna i neispavana, jer nećeš, ali bit će ti svi poslovi oko nje daleko lakši.
Prihvaćaj i dalje svu pomoć koja ti se nudi, bit će ti lakše fizički, ali budi ti ta koja je najviše s kćerkom. 
Nemoj još očekivati polet, sve će to doći s vremenom, a poslovi oko bebe postat će rutina.

Samo još malo strpljenja. Pa kad odete u šetnju, a svi se rastapaju oko princeze, a tvoj ego raste, jer ti možeš i to, ne samo da imaš osobne uspjehe, nego si zaslužna i za novo biće.

----------


## Mirtusha

Hvala vam cure moje na podršci  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Mitusha, to što osjećaš je normalno, puno mama (puno više nego što misliš jer se žene srame pričati o tome) se jednako osjeća kad rodi prvo dijete. I ja sam se tako osjećala. U jednu ruku čak mi je bilo žao što sam rodila jer nisam znala što je to. Svi pričaju o velikoj ljubavi, o djeci kao najvećem bogatsvu, sve je nešto u superlativima..a ja sam samo osjećala da sam izgubila život, sebe, da i zadnji atom snage MORAM podrediti bebi koju ni ne volim baš onako jako kao što sam mislila da hoću. I prošlo me je brzo. Sad vidim koliko velik utjecaj su i hormoni imali na sveukupnu situaciju ali i ogromnu ulogu ti ima trenutak kad jednostavno prihvatiš da je to sad tako, da imaš novi život i da možeš ići samo naprijed, nema smisla razbijati glavu s ičim drugim osim s mišlju kako da složiš sebi i svom djetetu lijep život. Brzo će ti sve sjesti na svoje i brzo ćeš zavoljeti svoju kćer onako kako treba. Uzmi sebi vremena i znaj da je to normalno. A sve one mame koje rode prvo dijete i kažu da je sve krasno i divno-lažu :Smile: )

----------


## Vrijeska

Trina,
poslala bih ti pp ali ti je pun inbox

----------


## Trina

Evo obrisala sam

----------


## Misericordia

Znam kako ti je  :Wink:  
Kad sam rodila prvu kćer sam bila jako mlada (21-22 godine), na zadnjoj godini faksa, željna putovanja, puna ambicija za ''karijeru'' nakon faksa (da nisam rodila, bila bih bez problema stavila sve u 2 kufera i seljakala se i po državi i van države u potrazi za usavršavanjem i poslom).
Beba je sve izokrenula naopačke ! Bila sam pod velikim pritiskom da izguram faks i diplomiram u roku. To sam obavila, ali da bih riješila sve ispite i napisala diplomsku radnju, morala sam već jako rano pronaći dadilju i izbivati od kuće. Dojila nisam uopće, samo da bih mogla nesmetano odlaziti na predavanja. Zbog svega toga je jako, jako trpjelo naše povezivanje, a ja sam stalno bila rastrgana između uloge revne studentice i dobre mame. I nekako bi mi se uvijek činilo da mi je više stalo do faksa nego do vlastitog djeteta. Pa bih upala u depresiju, naravno....
Kad danas pogledam naše fotografije snimljene tih prvih mjeseci, osjećam se grozno. Nigdje se ne smijem iskreno. Svugdje imam neku kiselu facu, umrtvljeni pogled u očima.
Mala bi mi često bila kod mojih roditelja (da stignem sve obaviti), pa bih se i zbog toga osjećala grozno. Fizički bi mi bilo lakše - sve bih stigla, ali sam se u srcu osjećala kao nemajka.
Uglavnom, sve ovo pišem jer vjerujem da naše životne okolnosti u trenutku kada postajemo majke uvelike uvjetuju kako ćemo se u toj ulozi snaći. 
Netko rodi premlad (ili se osjeća nespremnim za tu obavezu), netko pati jer nema riješeno stambeno pitanje, netko treći pati jer nema posao, a četvrti - odnosno četvrta, jer nema pravu podršku partnera / supruga ... Mislim da je problem u tome što sve mi maštamo kako ćemo prvo završiti faks, pa se zaposliti, situirati, zaljubiti se do ušiju, ''hodati'' s dečkom bar 3-4 godine prije vjenčanja, putovati zajedno, uštedjeti nešto, vjenčati se (imati super romantično vjenčanje), skućiti se, i tek onda raditi na bebi...Nakon rođenja se vidimo u sunčanoj, super uređenoj dječjoj sobici (kao iz američkih filmova), kako dojimo super slatku mirnu bebu zavaljene u velikoj pletenoj stolici za ljuljanje.
Ali to su,naravno, samo pusti snovi. Stvarnost je brutalno drugačija.I kad nas lupi naša stvarna svakodnevnica, sa svim frustracijama (koje muče svakog normalnog čovjeka), osjećamo se nekako prevareno. I želimo pritisnuti ''undo button'' i vratiti sve na staro. 
Zaboravljamo ono najvažnije : biti zahvalni od srca na zdravoj bebi i na svakom danu kojeg provodimo zajedno. Svi se fokusiramo na negativnosti (manjak slobode, novca, slobodnog vremena, noćnih izlazaka, uređivanja kod frizera / kozmetičarke, lutanja po trgovinama s prijateljicama, dokonog ispijanja kava, ludih ljetovanja) a ne vidimo , odnosno ne razmišljamo o tome, koliko parova u našoj okolini ne može imati djecu, koliko njih - nažalost - ima bolesno dijete, koliko naših prijatelja i prijateljica koji su samci žude za stalnom vezom / brakom i djetetom (panično brojeći godine koje lete). 

Da završim napokon  :Laughing:  Tvoji osjećaji su sasvim normalni i ne moraš se gristi. Sve će doći na svoje. Prvi mjeseci su jako teški, pogotovo s prvim djetetom. Ja sada čekam drugo dijete (koje smo, za razliku od prvog, planirali) - prošlo je dosta godina, neke stvari sam u međuvremenu obavila (u životu), imam supruga kojeg obožavam, ne moramo se brinuti za krov nad glavom, ali frustracije su svejedno uvijek prisutne. Baš je ljudsko prokletstvo što nikad nije u cijelosti zadovoljan ! Recimo, mene sad kopka to što nemamo drugu dječju sobu, nego samo jednu. Jako važno ! Koliko obitelji stanuje u daleko manjim stanovima ! Željela bih imati više novca / ušteđevine, da ne moram  zbrajati troškove i planirati / raspoređivati potrošnju par mjeseci unaprijed. Haha, tko ne bi ! Uhvati me blaga nervoza kad shvatim da sljedećih par godina ja i MM nećemo moći zajedno otputovati na kojih tjedan dana. Jako važno - neće svijet nigdje pobjeći. 

Potrudi se biti smirena, osloboditi se takvih nekakvih opterećujućih misli, i traži svoju veliku sreću u pojedinostima  :Bye:

----------


## Doga

*Misericordia* may I say wow! Prelijep post  :Wink:

----------


## Mirtusha

Hvala vam moje cure.
Misericordia predivan si mi post napisala. Hvala od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Misericordia

:Love: 

Ako te muče misli da li si dobra majka svojem djetetu, da li radiš sve kako treba, samim time se ''kvalificiraš'' među dobre mame.


Da si loša majka, sebična i bezosjećajna, ponašala bi se kao da se ništa nije promijenilo i ne bi te uopće bilo briga kakav odnos uspostavljaš sa svojom bebom   :Nope: 


Bar ja tako rezoniram  :Wink: 

Inače, mogu ti reći da to preispitivanje vlastitih postupaka u roditeljstvu ne prestaje nikada ! Danas moja prva kćer završava 3. razred, i naravno moram biti stroga ako popusti u školi, ili ako vidim da na nju previše utječe neka divlja dječurlija iz kvarta. Kada mi odbrusi / kada se pravi važna, kada odbija jesti ili kada mi digne živac svojom razmaženošću (a za to su krivi baka i djed !!!! koji njoj dopuštaju sve što ni u ludilu ne bi meni kada sam bila mala) moram biti ''bad cop'', vikati, prijetiti, smišljati kazne, plijeniti igračke, pa da - ponekad i opaliti po dupetu ili potegnuti za uho ! A poslije se osjećam očajno i bude mi žao. Ali ustvari nemaš izbora i činiš ono što kao odgovoran roditelj moraš ...

----------


## spajalica

Mirtusha ti si i najbolja i najgora majka svom djetetu. reakao bi ti MM  :Wink: 

Osobno sto pisese sam dozivjela i danas mi cesto fali tzv. sloboda. bez svoje djece sam tek nedavno prespavala doma zajedno s muzem. na zalost nemam bas nekog ko bi ih uzeo i kome bi ih mogla dati, a rado bi imala koju vecer da ne moram trcati doma, jer je kasno. fale mi vikend jutra u kojima mozes lezati u krevetu do 10, a onda se razvalciti jos ili pak se na brzinu obuci i otici negdje na kavu s prijateljima.

ali ono sto ti mogu reci da tvoje majcinstvo i povezanost s djetetom raste zajdeno s njim. to ne osjetis ali dodje trenutak kad to shvatis. 
i kao sto rece trina puno njih osjeca ali o tome ne prica, jer je to sramota na glas reci. sad kad dobijem tzv. slobodu, cesto ne znam kako bi je iskoristila, jer mi se nacin zivota promijenio i raduju me sad druge stvari.
polako sve ce sjesti na svoje mjesto.

----------


## anita rain

Mirtusha čitam tvoj post u vraćam se 15 godina unazad. Naime, isto takav osjećaj nas većinu sigurno hvata kad rodimo svoje prvo dijete. Imala sam osjećaj da još nešto nisam stigla, život mi se okrenuo naglavačke i kao da je od mene ostala samo nekakva ljuštura. Da ne pričam koliko me savjest pekla i kako sam se jadno osjećala, jer sam imalaosjećaj da se to dešava samo meni. Treba vremena da se naviknete jedna na drugu i upravo potpisujem *Misericordiin* post, zaista je predivan i sve govori. Nemoj se nikada osjećati lošijom od drugih,jer druge samo šute. Da se vratim na sebe i te prohujale godine, sve mi se tada skupilo i podstanarstvo bez vlastitog krova s malom bebom i još brdo toga, no,privuknula sam se na novonastalu situaciju. Pet godina poslije, rodila sam prekrasnog dječaćića i bila veće "uhodana" mama i opet sve ispočetka.
Danas kad imam kći od 15 i sina od 10 i sad trenutno sjedim kući sama i ne znam što bih sa sobom (muž radi, a oni svatko na svoju stranu) pitam se,eh gdje je slatko vrijeme maženja i uživanja,jer ja sad ne znam što bih sama, naviknuta na druge stvari koje me čine sretnom. Ne kažem,popijem ja kavicu s frendicama, prošetamo muž i ja solo i sa klincima negdje, posao, kuća i sve tako u krug, ali lijepoje to bilo vrijeme, toliko lijepo da si trenutno već  neko vrijeme pokušavamo roditi još jedan mirišljavi zamotuljak, da me vrati u one divne godine....
Budi strpljiva, sve će to doći na svoje....

----------


## eris

Ja sam rodila 1. sa 21. nepunu, i brinula o njoj nekako mehanički, znam mora se i hajde eto. A tada sam imala pomoć sa svih strana.
Kada sam rodila 2., sredile su se neke stvari u životu(diplomirala, uselila u sopstvenu kuću) ali dijete nije bilo skroz zdravo, a i pomoć je bila oskudnija. Tada sam se osvjestila, i pružala ljubav oboma djece, prvoj da možda nadoknadim tzo "nesrazjevanje" a drugom da ne prođe kao prvo.
Slično kao i anita rain, nekada kada su djeca postala samostalnija, osjetila sam da imam ljubavi za još djece, a da dijete nisam ni rodila. Nakon nešto muke, rodila se treća, mislim da sam definitivno sada veoma zrela, sve stignem, sve organizujem, pomoći sa strane više, na žalost, nema. Samo mi i naša djeca. Imam 36. godina, i sinoć sam baš osjetila potrebu za "slobodom" koju sam ispunila tako što sam malu kćer ostavila sa velikom, a sina smo poveli, i nas troje sa prijatejima popili kafu vani, blentili 2 sata u kafiću, smijali se i uživali u majskoj noći. Od jutros asm opet žena, kao i sve one tete iz našeg djetinjstva: priprema za ručak, odvođenje djece u školu, obdanišrte,. odlazak na posao.......

----------

